# 6 week old rescue?! Help!!



## jsabo (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello

I just rescued a 6 week old that we think is part german shepherd part lab who was living with his mom and siblings under a shed. He's been dewormed, de-fleaed, and had his shots. I have some questions and need advice about how to raise him.

From what I've heard, 6 weeks is too early and he may have missed out on some socialization and critical bonding with family. Is there a way to simulate the experience? I allow him to nibble on my fingers but he never ever bites hard so I think nothing of it, really. Also, he plays well with the other dogs who live near me (he has had his shots). When we found him, he was living with just his brothers and sisters and they were socializing at the time. The mother ran away on the spot, but I assume she was nourishing them right up until then.

The one problem I'm having is that whenever I try to crate him and leave him alone he yelps and whines and howls hysterically and thrashes around his cage for up to two hours. I make efforts to come home for lunch (I work during the week) to feed him and let him out and play a little. By the time I come home, he is calm and is just happy to see me. I've been making efforts not to act too excited to see him and to hold off the greeting until he's calm.

Please offer all of the advice you can - I have never rescued before and this guy is young. Thanks.

EDIT: The crate training is my primary concern. He isn't aggressive and he seems to be taking to potty training pretty well. But, I can't have him freaking out every time I leave. Thoughts?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Your dog has NOT HAD HIS SHOTS! Puppies get their initial immunity to Parvo from their mother's milk. At some point after weaning, this immunity wears off, some time between 6 and 14 weeks. There is no way to tell exactly when this happens, and if the dog's natural immunity is still present, the shots won't work, which is why shots are given four times between 6 and 14 weeks. Please do not allow your puppy to play with any strange dogs, or put him down on the ground where dogs go, until 2 weeks after the last set of shots. 


Please read The Bite Stops Here sticky in the First Time forum or the Training forum to learn how to teach your dog bite inhibition.


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

This puppy is only capable of holding its bowels for ~1-2 hours at a time and is too young to be crated or left lone for more than that period of time. You may end up teaching him to soil his crate if you do. You have a LONG way to go before he is house trained and need to approach the crate training carefully so you do not make him fearful or adverse to the crate. Raising a puppy and working full time do not always mix, puppies require a lot of time and energy, leaving them alone for hours is not good for their development, it could cause separation anxiety. Is there a doggy day care or friend he could go to during the day?


----------

